# LaLuciaSands owners, problem sending levy



## rapmarks (Jan 6, 2006)

I have tried unsuccessfully at least 4 times to fax the required forms to LaLucia Sands to pay the levy.  The fax number rings, and then switches to a sound like I am trying to connect to a computer.  I have emailed Tracy about the problem, I do have the correct number.
Last year, they said the only way to pay the levy by credit card was to send those two forms.  This year, the yellow sheet seems to imply you can pay online again.  
my question, is anyone else having problem faxing the rsort and can you now pay by credit card using the online system.

since I posted, I have sent three emails to the resort, all of which have come back as undeliverable.


----------

